# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Campfire bread recipe?

## Tootsiepop254

Does anyone have recipes for simple bread that can be preparred and cooked over a campfire?  I love making my own bread, and it would be a treat to be able to make some while camping...  Thanks!
~T

----------


## pete lynch

Yep.
Bannock-on-a-stick

----------


## Rick

Yep. Indian Fry Bread. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/t...ipe/index.html

----------


## intothenew

On a stick.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


In a pot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Fry it. This one is stuffed with pepperoni and cheese.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


As simple as it is, there are many different recipes for Bannock. For my taste I skip the sugar and make sure some Crisco, butter, or preferably lard, goes in the mix. It makes for nice dumplings too, I like to add cornmeal to those.

----------


## natertot

For Tootsie Pop, I don't mean to detract from this thread, but I noticed something that I just can't let go of. I noticed that your location is "Los Banos, CA". Correct me if I'm wrong because my Espanol is a bit weak, but isn't Los Banos spanish for The Bathroom?

(I also noticed that the initials of your screen name is TP. Not sure if that is relevant.)  :Smartass:

----------


## Old GI

"Los Banos is a city in Merced County, California, near the junction of State Route 152 and Interstate 5. Los Banos is located 26 miles (42 km) southwest of Merced,[3] at an elevation of 118 feet (36 m).[2] The population was 35,972 at the 2010 census, up from 25,869 at the 2000 census. The name los banos has its origins with Spanish and was named after a natural water spring that feeds natural wetlands in the western San Joaquín Valley. The original Spanish spelling was Los Baños, meaning "the baths" in reference to the adjacent water source.[4] Its official spelling is without the eñe. Official signs do not insert the tilde above the n. It can be pronounced as if the eñe were present as in "los banyos," or as it is spelled - an anglicized "loss bannos". The city is served by Los Banos Municipal Airport for air transport access."  Yeah, I know, Wikipedia.

----------


## Tootsiepop254

Ahaha Natertot!  That's too funny! I never honestly made that connectio between my town and name before...  The town used to b a stopping point for travellers because of the aforementioned hot springs.  True story, for years there used to be an old claw footed bathtub sitting on he corner, with water running into it - a sort of ghetto fountain!  It was kind of awesome.  They pulled it out and built a statue of one of the town founders instead.  I say they should have kept the bathtub.

Thank you for the bread recipes guys - I can't wait to try these out!

----------


## tjwilhelm

There are a load of camp bread, stick bread, and bannock recipes out there; but, the simplest (and darned tasty) is just whole grain flour and water.  Add dried fruit/berries to the dough, and "bake" over a campfire.

I made this video for the "other" forum (which no longer exists) that I came from (sorry); but, it shows how I do it:

----------


## wtrfwlr

That is nothing short of a Great video T.J. Thanks!

----------


## Sarge47

The best way to bake bread is with a dutch oven.  You can also use a cast iron skillet by putting the bread in it and tilting the open end towards the campfire so that the heat will reflect back onto it.  However a Dutch Oven works good.  Don't have one?  Have one but want something lighter?  Then make your own.  This site has a PDF download that will show you how to make one out of pie pans.  You'll have to do some downward scrolling to find it.  I believe that Rick 1st posted this some years back...good luck and Bon Appetite!

http://usscouts.org/cooking/BackpackDutchOven.pdf  :Thumbup1: 

There's even some recipes further down!

And, as long as you now have a Dutch Oven, here's some more recipes:

http://camprecipes.com/recipelist-ca...Oven-Dishes-11

Enjoy!         :Thumbup1:

----------


## That guy in the woods

Thank you will be trying these this weekend I love bread

----------

